# Ecran violet



## JackSim (1 Février 2000)

J'ai l'honneur d'inaugurer ce forum par un problème qui commence à m'inquiéter sérieusement : l'écran de mon iMac DV 400 acheté le 20 décembre (fabriqué à Singapour) vire parfois au violet, puis reprend sa couleur normale. Cela a commencé à se produire seulement dans les quelques minutes suivant le démarrage, puis de plus en plus fréquemment, même après plusieurs heures d'utilisation. En fait, l'écran est normal, puis il a quelques bandes violettes qui commencent à crépiter, puis il passe intégralement au violet. Ensuite, il crépite à nouveau et redevient normal. J'ai remarqué que ce comportement avait plus tendance à arriver lorsque j'ouvre brusquement une fenêtre toute blanche, ou aussi quand je bouge la souris, mais je ne saurais dire si s'est vraiment lié. Sur le forum du support technique d'Apple USA, j'ai trouvé une ou deux personnes qui ont le même problème. L'une d'elle prétend que c'est lié au Tdb Economies d'énergies, mais le désactiver ne résoud pas le problème chez moi...

Je ne sais pas si c'est la couleur de mon iMac Raisin qui déteint sur l'écran, mais je fais appel à la communauté des utilisateurs de Mac pour m'aider à trouver une éventuelle solution avant de ramener ma petite bête au SAV, ce qui m'embêterait beaucoup.

Merci d'avance si quelqu'un pouvait me dire de quoi cela serait susceptible de provenir. 


------------------
-- 
JackSim


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2000)

A chaud je vois deux explications : Soit tu as une source éléctrique trop proche de ton écran (transfo, lampe hallogène, ...) autrement c'est possible que l'écran aie été magnétisé, il es possible de le démagnétiser avec un engin bizzare vu sur : http://www.pommea.com/humeur/  dans la recherche par date, mettre la date du 19.01.2000

J'espère que cela aidera


----------



## fred (1 Février 2000)

Sans vouloir vous décourager, j'ai déjà vu assez souvent un tel phénomène sur des PC's: il s'agit dans leur cas d'un problème d'écran purement matériel.
Le problème peut aussi venir de la carte vidéo.
Dans les 2 cas il faut une intervention technique électronique.
La probabilité pour qu'il s'agisse d'un problème logicielle est très faible. Pour vous en assurer, désactivez toutes les extensions au démarrage et laisser tourner l'iMac DV plusieurs heures puis essayer d'ouvrir quelques fichiers avec SimpleText par exemple.


----------



## JackSim (1 Février 2000)

Merci de vos réponses.

Est-ce que cela vous met sur une piste supplémentaire si je vous dis que quand je connecte un écran externe, il ne devient pas violet quand l'écran interne le devient ? A signaler aussi que, renseignements pris chez pommea, mon problème n'est pas dû à une magnétisation. Je constate en outre depuis quelques jours que la "violétisation" ne se produit que pendant les premières minutes après l'allumage de l'écran (c'est à dire démarrage ou réveil). Je vais essayer de placer l'iMac dans la maison et je vous tiendrais au courant.


------------------
JackSim


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

Ton iMac a déjà besoin de vacances. Ramènes-le au service technique de ton revendeur pour une "petite" réparation. C'est un problème dans la vidéo. Les heureux possesseur de Performa 5200 ont bien connu ce problème. Profites donc que ton iMac est encore sous garantie.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Février 2000)

Désolé de te dire que ton écran a certainement un PB, comme ci dessus , je te conseille vivement d'aller le ramener avant que ton écran ne bousille tout le reste, malheureusement on hésite car on reste souvent 3 semaines sans ordinateur, à moins que tu n'aies pris un apple care avec maintenance sur site, je l'ai pris c'est cher mais ils viennent et si c'est pas nécessaire on ne te prend pas ton mac.
Ceci dit petit PB du même style : de temps en temps ma souris se fige, je la débranche et rebranche et c'est reparti (ayant été livrée le 12/11 d'un des rares iMac dvd se) ils m'ont changé la souris et rien de plus, c'est pareil, pourtant avec la souris de mon G3 B&W cela marche sur l'imac, alors eh bien ce sont les joyeusetés de l'informatique (va savoir) 
Par contre j'aurais peur pour ton écran


----------



## JackSim (20 Février 2000)

Ton message n'est pas très rassurant... Le reste de mon ordinateur court-il des risques si je l'utilise tout de même malgré son "violaçage" chronique ?

Non, je n'ai pas de garantie AppleCare, et cela m'embête énormément de me séparer de mon Mac pendant plusieurs semaines (ou mois ?).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Février 2000)

Si tu as un SAV correct, il a la possiblité de renvoyer ton iMac en Hollande pour règler le problème. Cela dure 5 jours ouvrables entre l'envoi et la réception. L'ennui c'est que certains SAV n'ont pas de stock les boites spéciales de renvoi, donc délai supplémentaire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2000)

Regarde bien si la version de l'accélérateur
ATI ,si il a été installé par un autre logiciel
que MacOS, ce problème m'est arrivé j'ai remplacé la version qui ne marche pas par l'accélérateur ATI de MacOS . cela m'est arrivé aujourd'hui le 1.3.00


----------



## JackSim (1 Mars 2000)

J'ai toutes les extensions ATI de la version anglaise de OpenGL 1.1.2...


----------

